# 09 Admiral or NIB 08 Guardian



## jemrami9 (Jul 25, 2009)

Greetings friends, just trying to get some advice on a new bow purchase finally. I have shot the Admiral and it is amazing as many have stated. My question is geared to the folks who still have or shoot an 08 Guardian. I can get a leftover Guardian and save close to $300 over going with the Admiral. Am I giving up too much new technology by snatching up the Guardian or is it worth the extra cash to go with the Admiral? I have read the Guardian is an awesome shooter as well. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I've owned both and I kept the Admiral i shoot better groups with it and its a little smoother in draw the only down fall is the speed i lost with the adirmal. the guardian is a great bow but I liked the Admiral better.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

the admiral is very sweet,but if you can save 300 on a nib guardian that is a heck of a deal to pass up.use the extra money to put top of the line accessories on and your going to have a very sweet hunting rig.


----------



## jemrami9 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. I can trick out the Guardian big time with the extra cash that I save over the Admiral. I can really get a good deal on the new Guardian though and thats kind of offsetting the sweet shooting Admiral at the moment. Ugh what to do... :mg:


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Closeout Gaurdian*

I'm a single cam shooter but really liked the Guardian I tried out. Amazingly accurrate with a relatively smooth draw. Tried the Admiral a couple times too but it didn't do anything special for me. I'd go with the Guardian cost savings and top shelf components. I did a similar thing - bought a 2008 closeout Matthews Drenalin (versus a new Dren, S2 or Reezen) and put some nice components on it. Still got a warranty. Still very happy with my choice and the overall value. I actually shot the Gaurdian better than my Drenalin but other factors (old shoulder injury) pushed me toward single cam bows.


----------



## Ralph-NY (Feb 3, 2008)

Get the Guardian


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

lol, I was in the EXACT situation you are in now last week!! I was looking at the admiral or the 08 Guardian on closeout. I went with the Guardian in Max4, everything I read and heard about it was true, super quiet and shock free. Maybe next year I will look at a closeout admiral for the range (Testarosa colourway!), that is unless 2010 Bowtechs are just too sweet to pass on


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Take the Guardian.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Guardian, no question.


----------



## jemrami9 (Jul 25, 2009)

Guardian it is! I picked her up this afternoon. I just couldnt see spending over $300 more to get the Admiral even though that was a sweet rig. Cant wait to get it set up!!! Thanks for all the input everyone, I appreciate the help!:teeth:!!


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

You did the right thing imo I sold my gaurdian from last year and bought a captain I know its no admiral but its the same new technology and I wasn't pleased at all I recently traded it off and picked up an 08 gaurdian it was like meeting an old friend again I shoot it just as well as the captain and the draw cycle doesn't feel half as bad I'm content with the old technology until bowtech makes something sweeter than tjhe gaurdian good luck and congradulations on your new bow


----------



## jemrami9 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah it looks great, cant wait to start shooting. Next task is finding a rest now, gotta love it!!! KazAway??


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

Nah go with a QAD ultra rest HD or a ripcord you'll hava the best available with either of these good luck


----------



## jemrami9 (Jul 25, 2009)

Geez funny how things seem to improve over even just a couple years. That QAD ultra rest HD looks pretty saucy! A definite upgrade from my Trophy Ridge Dropzone I would say...


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Trophy Taker Extreme Full Capture Rest*

Very simple, very reliable arrow pickup, full containment system makes it fool proof. Check them out at: http://www.trophytaker.com/about.aspx

I have the angle side loading model and it works great every time.

These are very popular in WA, ID and MT where we hunt deer and elk in the brush.


----------



## JCJHUNTCLUB (Aug 30, 2008)

*Rest Suggestion*

Hello this is my first post as far as a suggestion so here it goes. I have had a gaurdian and now I have just got a new captian. i see you have already gotten the gaurdian. This is a great bow and I know you will love it. As far as a rest I think you should take a hard look at the Limb Driver rest. I used this on my gaurdian and now I am using it on my captian and this is by far the best rest I have ever used and I have tried many. Good luck with your new bow.


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*totally agree*



bukhuntr said:


> the admiral is very sweet,but if you can save 300 on a nib guardian that is a heck of a deal to pass up.use the extra money to put top of the line accessories on and your going to have a very sweet hunting rig.


ditto


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

i have an 08 guardian with 80lb limbs and that things is smooth quiet and accurate i love it i put a trophy taker pronghorn rest and spot hogg hogg it 7 pin sight on it


----------



## Jake1981 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Go with the guardian*

I have shot both and all though the admiral is a little bit smoother there is not a big enough difference to warant 300 bucks. Plus the guardian has a bit more power. I love the guardian that I have. It is a hard hitting very silent well balanced bow. Either way they are both bowtech so you cant go wrong and you will be happy. But for what it is worth I would Get the guardian and spend the money you save to trip it out.
let me know how it all goes.

If you get the guardian what is your draw length?
I have some spare CP Cam mods if you need.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

JCJHUNTCLUB said:


> Hello this is my first post as far as a suggestion so here it goes. I have had a gaurdian and now I have just got a new captian. i see you have already gotten the gaurdian. This is a great bow and I know you will love it. As far as a rest I think you should take a hard look at the Limb Driver rest. I used this on my gaurdian and now I am using it on my captian and this is by far the best rest I have ever used and I have tried many. Good luck with your new bow.


i second that. limbdriver on my 07 guardian. Just switched. best rest for binary cam bows.


----------



## jonscut (Jul 8, 2009)

You chose well I have a 07 and a 08 guardian. I had the 07 and bought a general in 08 which I dumped after three months. Next I bought a captain in 09 which I had for about the same period of time before it found its way to ebay as well. After that I gave up and bought a second guardian and put the same components on it. Other than the different colored cams I now have twins. I personally believe that many bow companies bury some of their best shooting bows soley for the sake of being able to put out new models which many people get burned with.


----------

